# When do generators use oil the most?



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have used my gen for about 10hr in the last year and during this time it hasnt used no oil... I heard gens use oil when the engines get hot, and I have only been using mine for 10-20mins for its monthly runs,, as I havent had any powerloss in the 2yrs of having the gen,,,, Typical hey.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

speedy2019 said:


> I have used my gen for about 10hr in the last year and during this time it hasnt used no oil... I heard gens use oil when the engines get hot, and I have only been using mine for 10-20mins for its monthly runs,, as I havent had any powerloss in the 2yrs of having the gen,,,, Typical hey.


Small air cooled engines could use a little Oil during breaking. They also use Oil when Oil changes are severely extended. Same when conventional 5w30 or 10w30 is used. After breakin use a good synthetic Oil in the viscosity grade as advised in the owners manual. If possible use a small engine Oil or motorcycle Oil instead of a car Oil. I use Amsoil small engine Oil in all my small engines. Dutchy


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A properly maintained governed gasoline, lp gas, or natural gas generator will not use any oil when it is run at a significant percentage of its rated load. It may use some oil if it is run unloaded or at a significantly reduced load. A diesel generator will "slobber" (unburned diesel will accumulate in the exhaust and drip out) if it is run unloaded or at a significantly reduced load.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I have used my gen for about 10hr in the last year and during this time it hasnt used no oil... I heard gens use oil when the engines get hot, and I have only been using mine for 10-20mins for its monthly runs,, as I havent had any powerloss in the 2yrs of having the gen,,,, Typical hey.


i do not know if the 20 min of run time is enough time to get rid of the moisture in the crank case...
not on lp...

this is a single cyl gen set....

just fog the engine cyl with marine fog spray...
you are better off just moving the crank to where it is hard to turn over.
or just setting the crank at a valves closed position..
maybe at begin of compression to top dead center.

that way the valve springs are relaxed.

exorcised to death small single cyl gen sets is just a waste....


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lotsa good info on how to kill a small engine in earlier post....Champion problems. 😬


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Running it monthly for 20 mins is bad?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

speedy2019 said:


> Running it monthly for 20 mins is bad?


Personally I don’t think so. Just make sure to put a medium load on it and run it long enough to get up to normal operating temperature. Good to know all is good....😉 Dutchy


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dutchy491 said:


> Personally I don’t think so. Just make sure to put a medium load on it and run it long enough to get up to normal operating temperature. Good to know all is good....😉 Dutchy


I am yet to use it for the purpose that I bought it for and that is backup power for when I have powercuts.... Its a 2600watt gen and I put a load upto 500watts for its monthly runs and Im yet to properly test it out and put some decent loads on it.... But I have just read, the rings get glazed from running a generater always with light loads? But when this happens, the gen uses oil and the oil goes black in a short amount of time and my gen hasn't used any oil and its still clean after about 10hrs of use. So fingers crossed mine is still good..





Dangers and Load on Generators | Critical Power Supplies


Widely used in industrial settings that require uninterrupted and high volumes of power, they also are regularly found on construction sites and more.



www.criticalpowersupplies.co.uk




(Mainly focuses on the diesel generators) ...........But dont be stupid and trash the nuts off your generator from reading this, because that wont do your gen any good either.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on single cyl gens:
the whole key is to come up to warm enough to get rid of any moisture in the oil or crank case.
an hour or more in the cold, 
you are better off not running the gen set if you are not getting it warm is the point.
and leave the gen at the point of top dead center so the valve springs are relaxed.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> on single cyl gens:
> the whole key is to come up to warm enough to get rid of any moisture in the oil or crank case.
> an hour or more in the cold,
> you are better off not running the gen set if you are not getting it warm is the point.
> and leave the gen at the point of top dead center so the valve springs are relaxed.


I start mine monthly mainly to keep the battery charged, as Im not quick enough to use the pull rope, so if the battety goes wrong Im screwed....But also my gen takes longer to start leaving it sitting for 2+months, so putting more stress on the battery.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

"to keep the battery charged "

That's what Battery Tenders are for.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

motormonkey said:


> "to keep the battery charged "
> 
> That's what Battery Tenders are for.


Yes but cant be bothered messing about with all that and I would need to lengthen the charger/tender cable so to have it permanently connected to the battery on the gen and would need to make it weather proof aswel..... I store my get outside next to the house, all hooked up and ready to go, because Im in a wheelchair, so I need to make things as easy as I can for myself.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

When do generators use oil the most?

To answer that question; under heavy loads at its full speed. How much oil will consume? Is upto the motor quality, component tollerances and unit care/maintenance.

Reminds me the movie Ford Vs Ferrari, when Bandini was pushing his Ferrari so hard to stay ahead of the Miles GT40s. Made a pit stop, a crewmember started to scream for oil to fill the reservoir up.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> Yes but cant be bothered messing about with all that and I would need to lengthen the charger/tender cable so to have it permanently connected to the battery on the gen and would need to make it weather proof aswel.....


Quality battery maintainers ARE weather proof. There's a lot less "messing" using a maintainer rather than starting up the generator and running it for so many short periods.








OptiMate 4 Dual Program - OptiMate


The OptiMate 4 Dual Program is the most energy efficient ‘1 Amp’ charger for high performance vehicles in the world! Shop now on our website!




optimate1.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

tabora said:


> Quality battery maintainers ARE weather proof. There's a lot less "messing" using a maintainer rather than starting up the generator and running it for so many short periods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I start up the generator with the maintainer connected, will this damage anything because the generator charges the battery as its running? Or do I have to make sure that the maintainer is turned off before starting the gen?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

I use Battery Tenders 24/7 on my motorcycle, lawnmower, tractor, boat, generator, and even an airplane. On occasion, I have inadvertently mixed 12 volt with 24 volt, short circuited them. and even hooked them up backwards, and I have not yet damaged or destroyed one. In my experience, they are bulletproof, although I would not recommend abusing them the way I have. At about 35 bucks a pop, you won't cry even if one does crap out. Maintained at full charge, batteries last well and are always hot as a firecracker.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> If I start up the generator with the maintainer connected, will this damage anything because the generator charges the battery as its running? Or do I have to make sure that the maintainer is turned off before starting the gen?


Depends on the tender manufacturer. As a precaution, better safe than sorry, disconnect at least 1 lead or the plug that severs the tender from the battery.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most of the battery tenders and chargers have a fuse in the lead.
or you can place a 5 amp auto or manual breaker inline.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, do you want to keep replacing fuses? When the SHTF happens, going to the town to buy a fuse might not be a good idea. 

My motto is... Take care of the equipment and they will take care of you.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A better SHTF policy would be to keep a stock of spare fuses.

BTW, a battery tender, or the equivalent of another brand, will only produce an amp or so of current at most. The fuse is in the line to prevent overcurrent from the battery, not the charger.


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

Back to Speedy's original query. Air cooled engines such as these (if not already worn-out) will consume more oil in hot higher load conditions. When they get hot, clearances open-up, oil thins and sneaks by into the combustion chamber. Liquid cooled engines have more uniform cooling and they can build them tighter.
You are cooler in the UK than here in Texas and your run loads have been light so low or no consumption sounds right to me.
I would think your monthly runs are good, might want to put a higher load then 500W though. If the oil looks cloudy you know you need to run it longer to vaporize the H2O.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

ronskal said:


> Back to Speedy's original query. Air cooled engines such as these (if not already worn-out) will consume more oil in hot higher load conditions. When they get hot, clearances open-up, oil thins and sneaks by into the combustion chamber. Liquid cooled engines have more uniform cooling and they can build them tighter.
> You are cooler in the UK than here in Texas and your run loads have been light so low or no consumption sounds right to me.
> I would think your monthly runs are good, might want to put a higher load then 500W though. If the oil looks cloudy you know you need to run it longer to vaporize the H2O.


I changed the oil after the first 5-8 hrs of use from new for the first time (It came out clean when draining) and that was about about 18months ago, and the oil looks nice and clean on the dipstick and tissue today... Anyway isnt dark or black oil just burnt oil anyway, so nothing to wrorry about??

Im eager to have a power cut that lasts a few hrs to properly test out the generator under real conditions and see if it holds out or crashes. But hopefully I will never have to put too much of a load on it, but a 1000w kettle, tv/sky, a few lights and all my computer stuff at once, should push it to 2000w or a bit more, and give it a bit of a workout.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> If I start up the generator with the maintainer connected, will this damage anything because the generator charges the battery as its running?


Nope. I have maintainers on my generators 24/7. Also on 2 cars and the snowblower and zero-turn mower. I often start all of those up with the maintainers connected. (Optimate and Schumacher).


speedy2019 said:


> I have used my gen for about 10hr in the last year and during this time it hasnt used no oil...


I have not had an OPE engine need to have oil added between changes for MANY years. It doesn't stop me from checking them before EVERY use, though...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use the manual reset blade breakers...
as long as you take care of them they last a long time!


----------

